# Stowe 12.7.2010



## gpetrics (Dec 7, 2010)

Powder Powder Powder.





edit: Full tr is now up! Just click the pic above ^^^^^^^^


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2010)

Insane!!


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 7, 2010)

holy cow! That looks like one happy arm!


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 8, 2010)

snoseek said:


> holy cow! That looks like one happy arm!



lol! nice one! too funny!! there were alot of happy arms yesterday.


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 8, 2010)

Leftovers


----------



## roark (Dec 8, 2010)

now you're just rubbing it in


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 8, 2010)

no.... NOW i am  





seriously though... sorry if it comes across as if i'm rubbing it in. just trying to share the stoke.


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 8, 2010)

Full TR is up on FIS:



click it


----------



## roark (Dec 8, 2010)

Solid work dude. 

Except you forgot the pictures of the new core shots you got to make the rest of us feel better. :grin:


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 8, 2010)

HA! That's not a bad idea. I'll post up a pic of my "bases" in whatever sort of followup coverage we put together on FIS. They are entirely abused... but that's what rock skis are for!


----------



## powbmps (Dec 9, 2010)

Always high quality shots.  GP needs to go the HS way and offer up a photo clinic.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Always high quality shots.  GP needs to go the HS way and offer up a photo clinic.



Are you calling gpetrics out on a photo shoot-off?


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 9, 2010)

So in every TR, GP is downhill looking up, which means he always goes first.  Pretty smart way to ensure first descent everytime.


----------



## reefer (Dec 9, 2010)

Great stuff. Looks like enough material already for next years calendar................


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> So in every TR, GP is downhill looking up, which means he always goes first.  Pretty smart way to ensure first descent everytime.



:lol:


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 9, 2010)

St. Bear said:


> So in every TR, GP is downhill looking up, which means he always goes first.  Pretty smart way to ensure first descent everytime.



shhhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 9, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Always high quality shots.  GP needs to go the HS way and offer up a photo clinic.



Not sure if you were joking or not, but I may actually be doing something like this. A few people have been in touch back channel about this exact thing incidentally. Trying to figure out what the market could support.

If anything becomes official, I'll be sure to post on AZ.


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

gpetrics said:


> Powder Powder Powder.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Full tr is now up! Just click the pic above ^^^^^^^^



So Greg,
Inquiring minds want to know.  This has bugged me for a while now.  Are theses shot setup or do they happen spontaneously?  I vote that they are setup.  I mean, you first have to scout out the deep, then you have to hit it just right to blow like that, right?  Especially this early in the season, with the winds moving things around I would think so.


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 9, 2010)

billski said:


> So Greg,
> Inquiring minds want to know.  This has bugged me for a while now.  Are theses shot setup or do they happen spontaneously?  I vote that they are setup.  I mean, you first have to scout out the deep, then you have to hit it just right to blow like that, right?  Especially this early in the season, with the winds moving things around I would think so.



the shots in this TR were pretty spontaneous. We stuck to spots on the mountain whose sub-snow surfaces we know VERY WELL, and in the few cases where there was doubt, we skied slow and sat back alot to keep the tips up...

it really was as good as the pics look (sadly?)... picture taking was so darn easy... and accordingly we have a LOT of pictures from the storm...

i've never seen times before in my life where EVERY SINGLE shot in a series was a keeper.

the set that comes to mind is the one where I wrote "Here’s a pair of turns Ben won’t forget soon" about half way down page 5

i just said "ski anywhere"... and it was good.

it's not always like this though obviously. for shots when i'm shooting with a special somethign in mind... we set them upa bit more. when i finally get around to scanning all the stowe promo materials with FIS shots on them I'll have some examples...

good question!


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

gpetrics said:


> the shots in this TR were pretty spontaneous. We stuck to spots on the mountain whose sub-snow surfaces we know VERY WELL, and in the few cases where there was doubt, we skied slow and sat back alot to keep the tips up...



So, in some way, you did stack the deck in  your favor,  "We stuck to spots on the mountain whose sub-snow surfaces we know VERY WELL"

Interesting.


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah i suppose that's one way of phrasing it... pardon me if this comes off wrong, but isn't that kinda obvious? wouldn't anyone do the same thing whether looking for good pictures OR good skiing?


----------



## billski (Dec 9, 2010)

gpetrics said:


> yeah i suppose that's one way of phrasing it... pardon me if this comes off wrong, but isn't that kinda obvious? wouldn't anyone do the same thing whether looking for good pictures OR good skiing?



I'm just kinda squeezing you for the magic sauce behind the beauty.    Now, truthfully, I don't think I'd want to be the photog.   I'll be the subjects have more skiing fun than you do.  You have to ski around the good stuff, no?


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 9, 2010)

billski said:


> I'm just kinda squeezing you for the magic sauce behind the beauty.    Now, truthfully, I don't think I'd want to be the photog.   I'll be the subjects have more skiing fun than you do.  You have to ski around the good stuff, no?



on occasion i do have to skip the absolute best turns... at my current level of dedication to photography though I have pledged to never go entirely around something through some crappy trees or bush to preserve the shot... i'd rather just ski a wide berth around it...

there are definitely a few compromises... but all in all for days like this... they were pretty negligable


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 9, 2010)

This week's SPAM might answer a few questions about just how easy it is to get quality shots when the snow is this good:
http://www.famousinternetskiers.com/spam-9-putting-the-v-in-vtah-part-v/

I barely even set this shot up... i suppose to a big name pro photog it shows... but i feel like every shot is a keeper, and it was as easy as shooting faceshots on a powder choked ski trail... oh wait... I actually WAS shooting faceshots on a powder choked ski trail


----------



## gpetrics (Apr 7, 2011)

just stumbled back on this thread thanks to a friend who just said "remember that day"...

wow... this was quite a day


----------



## snoseek (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah, you all need to post here more....


----------

